# Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. November 2018)

*Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Ist das jetzt endlich mal der Abschluss dieser Reihe? Ich warte jetzt schon seit... wann kam das erste Buch heraus, irgendwann in den 1980ern? Auf jeden Fall warte ich schon seit Jahrzehnten darauf, dass die Reihe einen Abschluss bekommt, denn ich HASSE Buchreihen und Fernsehserien, die irgendwo im Nirgendwo enden. George. R. R. Martin ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste und schreibt bekanntermaßen extrem langsam. Wenn das jetzt nicht der Abschluss ist, ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es nie einen Abschluss geben wird.


----------



## RtZk (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen, aber, wenn sie auch nur im Ansatz der Serie ähneln, dann braucht es keinen Abschluss, da kann man ewig Geschichten schreiben, auf eine Aktion folgt immer eine andere.


----------



## Nosi (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt endlich mal der Abschluss dieser Reihe? Ich warte jetzt schon seit... wann kam das erste Buch heraus, irgendwann in den 1980ern? Auf jeden Fall warte ich schon seit Jahrzehnten darauf, dass die Reihe einen Abschluss bekommt, denn ich HASSE Buchreihen und Fernsehserien, die irgendwo im Nirgendwo enden. George. R. R. Martin ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste und schreibt bekanntermaßen extrem langsam. Wenn das jetzt nicht der Abschluss ist, ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es nie einen Abschluss geben wird.



wenn es um die vorfahren von daenerys geht, wird das mit dem abschluss wohl schwierig


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



Nosi schrieb:


> wenn es um die vorfahren von daenerys geht, wird das mit dem abschluss wohl schwierig


Ebendt.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Das ist wieder eine eigenständige "Nebengeschichte" ... nachdem er mit dem Filmteam welches die Serie dreht mächtig ärger hatte , hat er ja schon angekündigt evtl. die Reihe nicht mehr vort zu setzen / zu beenden . Weil die Serientrottel anders weitergemacht haben als ER es geplant hat ..... es ist immer eine Dumme Idee Bücher zu verfilmen wo die Reihe noch nicht fertig ist .....


----------



## Schmupie (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Das ist wieder eine eigenständige "Nebengeschichte" ... nachdem er mit dem Filmteam welches die Serie dreht mächtig ärger hatte , hat er ja schon angekündigt evtl. die Reihe nicht mehr vort zu setzen / zu beenden . Weil die Serientrottel anders weitergemacht haben als ER es geplant hat ..... es ist immer eine Dumme Idee Bücher zu verfilmen wo die Reihe noch nicht fertig ist .....



Da isser ja selbst dran Schuld, weil er ja keine Lust hat,  die Buchreihe zu Ende zu bringen. Ständig kommen neue Bücher von ihm heraus, sei es Science Fiction oder Fantasy, nur GoT schreibt er nicht zu Ende.  Die sind wahrscheinlich davon ausgegangen, dass er die beiden letzten Bücher schafft bevor die 5te Staffel zu Ende wäre. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Serie ein beschissenes Standard-Ende haben wird. Wahrscheinlich so eins, nachdem die bekloppten Fans schreien.


----------



## azzih (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Aja gut als Kreativer/Künstler isses halt auch keine gute Idee sich zu etwas zu zwingen. Werd mir das Buch auf jeden Fall geben.

Serie ist meiner Meinung nach auch in der letzten Staffel zu schnell vorangeschritten. Storyteil von Arya war freundlich ausgedrückt unlogisch und überhastet und auch sonst wirkt es als wollen die Serienmacher das Ding zuende bringen obwohl man wohl noch für ein schönes Tempo 1-2 Staffeln mehr bräuchte.


----------



## Jabberwocky (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



azzih schrieb:


> Serie ist meiner Meinung nach auch in der letzten Staffel zu schnell vorangeschritten. Storyteil von Arya war freundlich ausgedrückt unlogisch und überhastet und auch sonst wirkt es als wollen die Serienmacher das Ding zuende bringen obwohl man wohl noch für ein schönes Tempo 1-2 Staffeln mehr bräuchte.


Man kann einiges kritisieren, das Tempo gehört jedoch absolut nicht dazu. Ist in einem guten Roman genau das Selbe. Lange Reisen die ausführlich beschrieben werden, gehören zur Einführung von Charakteren. Ich möchte aber nicht x Mal hunderte von Seiten lesen, nur weil der Protagonist einmal mehr von einer Stadt zur nächsten reist. Bei Serien ist es nicht anders. Das Interesse der Geschichte ist gegen Ende einfach an einem anderen Ort angesiedelt, als dem Herumgereise. 
Bei etwaigen Logiklöchern die im Zusammenhang mit dem Tempo stehen, verstehe ich die Kritik selbstverständlich.


----------



## welpe21 (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Kein Wunder das es so langsam vorangeht. 

Hat mal jemand die Bücher gelesen? Keine Ahnung mehr aus wievielen verschiedenen Charaktersichten er geschrieben hat aber auf jedenfall viel zu viele.

Sobald du ein paar Tage nicht gelesen hast kannst du wieder von vorne anfangen da du nicht mehr weißt wo war der gerade, was ist da passiert.

Und dann noch als Autor? Da wird es ja noch schwieriger alles zu überblicken und es zu schreiben das es noch Sinn macht.


----------



## Lotto (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



welpe21 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das es so langsam vorangeht.
> 
> Hat mal jemand die Bücher gelesen? Keine Ahnung mehr aus wievielen verschiedenen Charaktersichten er geschrieben hat aber auf jedenfall viel zu viele.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Bücher gelesen (da lief gerade Staffel eins von GoT). Die ersten vier-sechs Bände waren gut bis sehr gut, aber danach zieht es sich wie Kaugummi. Die letzte 4 Bände sind in meinen Augen so mit das langweiligste was ich je gelesen habe. Musste mich echt zwingen weiterzulesen.
Zur Serie: von den ersten Staffeln war ich begeistert, aber ab Staffel 6 ist das Niveau merklich abgesunken. Es gibt kaum noch tiefgründige Dialoge, statt dessen Action. Das Tempo hat deutlich zugenommen und man hat gemerkt, dass ein "Bruch" in der Story vorhanden ist, d.h. das der Einfluss des Autors immer weniger wurde.
Staffel 7 ist absolut vorhersehbar, weil die Storywriter eben nicht die Kreativität besitzen wie der original Autor, bzw. wird die Geschichte exakt so zuende erzählt wie sie die Fanbase erwartet. Und der/das gemeine Fanboy/-girl jubelt trotzdem, ohne zu merken das nur noch versucht wird den Erfolg dadurch zu maximieren, dass man deren Vorstellungen umsetzt.
Die Geschichte um Arya und Littlefinger hat der Autor 100%ig anders im Kopf gehabt. So wie in der Serie ist es einfach nur unstimmig und zum Teil stark widersprüchlich mit den vergangenen Staffeln.
Natürlich ist die Serie, nach Serienmaßstäben, trotzdem noch unterhaltsam, keine Frage.

Aber jeder der die Serie gesehen hat braucht die Bücher im Prinzip nicht mehr lesen, denn dort werden die Dinge dermaßen ausgeschmückt, dass das wirklich nur einem kleinen Hardcore-Publikum gefallen dürfte. Wer die ersten Staffeln schon schlechter fand als die 6./7. wird sich mit den Büchern zu Tode langweilen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*



> fast 900 Seiten


Buuuh, ich warte bis es ein Film oder Seriie davon gibt


----------



## NatokWa (9. November 2018)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Naja , habe auch alle "Haupt" Bücher gelesen und kann bestätigen das da nach dem 6. Band irgendwie die Langeweile eingesetzt hat . Die letzten 4 Bände wirkten Ideenloser als das vorangegangene und es wurde immer mehr angefangen bedeutungslose Nebendetails bis zum erbrechen zu schildern während kaum noch "Überraschungen" auftauchten wie die ersten Bücher sie ständig hatten (Plötzliche Todesfälle / Mord und Totschlag bei den "falschen" etc.) .

Auf der einen Seite mag ich es ja wenn ins Detail genannte wird und die Geschichte nicht überladen ist mit xyz Personen wo teils netmal der Name genannt wird aber hier wird es einfach nur enttäuschend je mehr man liest ...
Ich habe mich zwischendurch ernsthaft gefragt ob der Autor gehasst werden WILL ... grundsätzlich stehen die "Bösen" besser da ... "Gute" werden umgebracht/verschinden gelassen und kommen dann teils als "Böse" wieder und führen Rachefeldzüge gegen Letz die die ganze Zeit "das Richtige" getan haben .... immer weniger Hoffnung das der ganze Dreck am ende auch nur ansatzweise gut ausgehen könnte .... als wollte der Autor sagen : Ich würd das ganze am liebsten in den Brennenden Kamin schmeißen und gut ist ....

Er sollte sich mal mit J.K.Rowling und dem Paolini zusammen setzen .... die haben den gleichen Mist dank verfrühter Verfilmung und MegaHype mitgemacht ......


----------



## Neoterror (6. März 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones: George R.R. Martin stellt das Buch 'Feuer & Blut' vor*

Anstatt das xte Novel zur Hintergrundsgeschichte von was weiß ich wem zu bringen oder ins Sci-Fi ala Planetjäger (gääähhnnn) abzudrifften hätte er mal lieber die GOT Geschichte fortsetzten und zuende bringen sollen, aber wahrscheinlich hat der kein plan mehr.


----------

